# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 12.89.0901 10/02/2017

## mohamed73

*Samsung update | Patch Certificate Procedure For Exynos Models
Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 12.**89.0901 
10/02/2017*    *Samsung module update*   *Added Patch Certificate Procedure For Exynos Models:*  Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920A*Galaxy S6 -* SM-G920AZ*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920F*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920I*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920K*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920L*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920S*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920T*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920T1*Galaxy S6 - *SM-G920W8*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925A*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925F*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925I*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925K*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925L*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925S*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925T*Galaxy S6 Edge - *SM-G925W8*Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G9287* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G9287C*Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928A* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus -* SM-G928C* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928F* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928G* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928I* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus -* SM-G928K* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928L* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928S* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928T* Galaxy S6 Edge Plus - *SM-G928W8*Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N9208* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920A* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920C* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920G* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920I* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920K* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920L* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920S* Galaxy Note 5 - *SM-N920T*  * Root required*
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

